# Hypothalamic Amenorrhea 2ww Symptom Spotting



## mondonn05 (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi there! I am now on day 6 after my Ovitrelle Injection with TI. I was wondering if anyone out there has the same condition (HA) and has had early pregnancy symptoms? I have had cramps and abdominal fullness since day 1 and today have started cramping quite badly.  
Hoping for some positive reassurance!


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi

welcome to the  board

I havent come across anyone on the 2ww threads that has HA

Why not join in with other ladies undergoing their 2ww on this thread http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=259448.0

However i see that you have taken otrivelle which can give pg symptoms as side effects

Truly hope that its a BFP for you though hun

Em


----------



## mondonn05 (Jan 25, 2011)

OK, went for a scan this morning to see what the problem was with my bloating and cramping and guess what, i have OHSS! One of my ovaries is at 7.9cm and they are squashed against each other. Had another cramp today that nearly made me sick, and I'm a teacher so I couldn't just run out of the classroom! Does anyone know if I could make something positive out of my situation as I have read a few times that OHSS can be a sign that a pregnancy has occurred?    Also, my lining has grown to 9 (whatever the units are) from only 6.4 last week.


----------



## charlruk (Oct 28, 2010)

hi,

my partner has had bad ohss over the last couple of weeks!,it is horrible!!  she has been really bloated, in pain and nauseous! her bloods went off , and she needed to start sc clexane to prevent clots, as well as eating lots of protein and drink 2-3l of fluid a day which has been hard!

However... we have had a BFP!! and due to needing scans to see how the ohss is have seen our little embryo, super early!! scan on mon showed ohss improving slightly!

You need to rest lots and lots! it seems to get worse at night, especially if you have done too much during the day, DP took all last week off work to rest, and think it really helped, she has gone back to work this week, and tonight feels really uncomfortable again!

we sympathise, as know how horrible it can be! ( hopefully all worth it !! ) but seriously rest as much as you can!

c & c


----------



## mondonn05 (Jan 25, 2011)

charlruk Thanks for your positve words. I am really praying hard for a BFP. Taking the rest of the week off work too as it most definitely does get worse at night time after being busy all day. Im so glad you's have got a BFP.


----------



## Daysleeper (Apr 23, 2011)

Hello,

I also have HA (amongst the million other definitions they seem to give to us). I'm currently symptom spotting too at 7 DPO. I'd love to know if you got your BFP.

Laura x


----------



## mondonn05 (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi Laura

I only stumbled across this post again through Google as I was Googling something else. Unfortunately no, I havn't achieved that prized BFP just yet. I actually have been through another course of injections that ended yesterday morning with the dreaded arrival of AF. Now I am looking into the fact that I may have a Luteal Phase Defect. Something that docs here in the UK don't seem to see as a problem, but my period started 9 days after ovulation and seemingly that is too short for an embryo to implant. So I'm just at the head banging stage!!!!!

What treatment are you having? 

Mon


----------

